# Was nehmt Ihr zum Marathon mit?



## Rockwood (13. März 2013)

Entweder kann ich mit der Forensuche nicht umgehen oder es gibt hier noch keinen Thread zu dem Thema? 
Da ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin würde mich interessieren, was Ihr an Equipment zum Rennen direkt am Mann/Frau mitführt.
Einerseits versucht man natürlich das Gewicht zu reduzieren, andererseits wäre es irgendwie doof, wegen einem Platten oder wegen einer losen Schrauverbindung aufgeben zu müssen.
In meiner bisherigen Planung hab ich: Trinkflasche,Multitool, Latexschlauch, Pumpe, Energieriegel, Handy. 
Was noch oder was weglassen?


----------



## strandi (13. März 2013)

Servus!
Ich bilde mir ein, dass mich ein Rucksack nicht wesentlich langsamer macht bzw. das dass eh nix macht  Hängt also von Deinen Ambitionen ab ob Du um den 1. Platz kämpfen willst oder lieber entspannt einen tollen Tag haben willst.
In meinem Rucksack ist daher: Luftpumpe, 2-3 Schläuche, , Multitool, Kettennieter, Energieriegel und je nach Wettervorhersage noch eine Windfeste und/oder Regenjacke. Am Rad habe ich dann einen Flaschenhalter mit 0,7 Liter Trinkflasche.
Gruss aus dem Norden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

Rockwood schrieb:


> Entweder kann ich mit der Forensuche nicht umgehen oder es gibt hier noch keinen Thread zu dem Thema?
> Da ich ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet bin würde mich interessieren, was Ihr an Equipment zum Rennen direkt am Mann/Frau mitführt.
> Einerseits versucht man natürlich das Gewicht zu reduzieren, andererseits wäre es irgendwie doof, wegen einem Platten oder wegen einer losen Schrauverbindung aufgeben zu müssen.
> In meiner bisherigen Planung hab ich: Trinkflasche,Multitool, Latexschlauch, Pumpe, Energieriegel, Handy.
> Was noch oder was weglassen?



kleb an das multitool noch ein kettenschloss und ersetz die pumpe durch ne c02 kartusche (evtl mit einer 2. ersatz kartusche).
dann noch aus riegel gel machen und du bist good to go


----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2013)

Pumpe, Kettenschloss, Minitool, 3x Kabelbinder, Schlauch, selbstklebende Flicken, Reifenheber, je nach Witterung/Jahreszeit noch Armlinge und/oder Windweste, 1x Riegel, 1x Gel

Mehr braucht's nicht und passt alles in die Trikottasche.


----------



## zett78 (13. März 2013)

Mein Fahrrad habe ich immer dabei! 

Ansonsten Ausstattung wie "kein Schmerz"


----------



## Toolkid (13. März 2013)

In irgendeinem Video hab ich mal gesehen, dass sich jemand die Gels ans Oberrohr getapt hat (überlappend um Platz zu sparen). Er hat mit Isolierband den Teil, den man abreißt, befestigt. So hat man das Gel/die Gels im Blick und mit einem Griff in der Hand und offen. Kein Wühlen in der Trikottasche nötig.


----------



## Pumukl (13. März 2013)

Wichtig ist nimm dir nur Nahrung (Gels,Riegel...) mit die dir auch schmecken und die du im Training getestet hast. 

Ansonsten reicht eigentlich ne Pumpe und ein Schlauch


----------



## Rockwood (13. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad habe ich immer dabei!


Nur gut, dass Du das nochmal erwähnt hast.
Bringst Du es mir vorbei oder soll ich eine Spedition schicken?


----------



## zett78 (13. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> In irgendeinem Video hab ich mal gesehen, dass sich jemand die Gels ans Oberrohr getapt hat (überlappend um Platz zu sparen). Er hat mit Isolierband den Teil, den man abreißt, befestigt. So hat man das Gel/die Gels im Blick und mit einem Griff in der Hand und offen. Kein Wühlen in der Trikottasche nötig.



oder unter das Ende der BIB stecken.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. März 2013)

Sowas wäre doch au sehr praktisch;


----------



## Peter88 (13. März 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt..
Zwei Trinkflaschen am Bike und weitere auf der Strecke verteilt. KH löse ich im Getränk und habe nur ein Gel zur Reserve dabei.

Früher hatte ich auch immer Schlauch, Werkzeug, Kettenschloss, usw. dabei. Aber dann schlitzt man sich einen reifen auf oder verliert eine Schraube und steht genauso dumm da..
Jetzt versuche ich mich und mein Bike bestmöglich am Tag zuvor vorzubereiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. März 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> oder unter das Ende der BIB stecken.
> ...



Also das macht mich persönlich total verrückt

Selbst wenn man 2 pro Seite einsteckt reicht es dann nur für gut 2h wenn man die Energie über Gels aufnehmen möchte. Außerdem ist das Gel voller schweiß was ich persönlich beim verzerr unangenehm finde. 


Den Trick mit der Befestigung am Oberrohr habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Das ist ok
Und normales Tesa genügt auch zu Befestigung ist sogar fast zu fest


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (13. März 2013)

daniel77 schrieb:


> .... und passt alles in die Trikottasche.



in der TrikotTasche habe ich schon ein paar mal Dinge verloren. Ausserdem sind die schwereren Dinge (Multitool ...) unangenehm in bezug auf Stöße über Wurzeln etc. Und bei einem Defekt musst du ohnehin vom Rad - da kannst du dann auch schon in der Satteltasche kramen ....
Die Satteltasche hat für mich noch den Vorteil, dass sie am Abend am Rad bleibt. So brauche ich für die nächste Ausfahrt nicht neu packen.

ach ja: Ein Kettenschloß und ein Schaltauge habe ich auch immer dabei


----------



## mod31 (13. März 2013)

Maximal kleine Pumpe, Reifenheber, Schlauch. Getränke händel ich wie Peter.
Alles andere bleibt daheim...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. März 2013)

2gel am Mann und eine Flasche. Mehr gibt unterwegs.
Schlauch und Kartusche klebt am rad und das minitool wiegt nur ca 100g und stoehrt mich net.
Im xc hab ich noch weniger bei.

Das rad gut vorbereiten versteht sich von selbst!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## daniel77 (13. März 2013)

Hab noch nie was aus meiner Trikotasche verloren, und glaub mir Marathons in der Schweiz finden nicht ausschliesslich auf Forstwegen statt. Hab dagegen schlechte Erfahrung mit Satteltaschen gemacht, Dreck drin Werkzeug verrostet ..... etc


----------



## Haferstroh (13. März 2013)

Schlauch unterm Sattel mit Kabelbinder festgezurrt (bei Matsch mit Plastikfolie rum), Luftpumpe per Rahmenhalter am Unterrohr, 2 volle Trinkflaschen am Rad, 3 Gels und ein Tütchen mit kleinem Multitool, 2 Kabelbindern, Notflickzeug und Kettenschloss in der Trikottasche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (13. März 2013)

Karl-Rudolf schrieb:


> .... ein Schaltauge habe ich auch immer dabei



Nenn mich Glückspilz, aber wenn ich mir 1x in 5 Jahren das Schaltauge abreiße is das schon viel würd ich sagen, dann is das halt n Sch**ßtag und das Rennen is eben gelaufen. Fail. Aber deshalb sowas mitschleppen?! Da kannst genauso gut Züge mitnehmen, oder diverse Schrauben, nen Bremsgriff...
Ich hab ne Kartusche dabei, nen Ersatzschlauch, je nach Rundenlänge und Betreuung 1-2 Flaschen und 1 Gel. Für größere Reperaturen hätte ich eh keine Nerven während des Rennens.


----------



## powderJO (14. März 2013)

3 - 4 gels im trikot, 1 flasche am rahmen, schlauch, co2-pumpe+2 kartuschen in der satteltasche. höhenprofil (wenn icj die strecken eh nicht schon auswendig kenne) am lenker oder oberrohr.









ich kenne einen, der hat sich bei seinem ersten marathon die riegel ausgepackt ans oberrohr gepappt. war ne ziemlich sandige angelegenheit, die dinger zu mampfen nach den ersten 20 kilometern ... hatte er sich bei trias abgeschaut


----------



## strandi (14. März 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich kenne einen, der hat sich bei seinem ersten marathon die riegel ausgepackt ans oberrohr gepappt. war ne ziemlich sandige angelegenheit, die dinger zu mampfen nach den ersten 20 kilometern ... hatte er sich bei trias abgeschaut


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (14. März 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Nenn mich Glückspilz, aber wenn ich mir 1x in 5 Jahren das Schaltauge abreiße is das schon viel würd ich sagen, dann is das halt n Sch**ßtag und das Rennen is eben gelaufen. Fail. Aber deshalb sowas mitschleppen?! Da kannst genauso gut Züge mitnehmen, oder diverse Schrauben, nen Bremsgriff...
> Ich hab ne Kartusche dabei, nen Ersatzschlauch, je nach Rundenlänge und Betreuung 1-2 Flaschen und 1 Gel. Für größere Reperaturen hätte ich eh keine Nerven während des Rennens.



Mir geht es darum wie ich nach dem Schaden wieder zurück komme. Ich habe mein Rad ein einziges mal wegen einem kaputten Schaltauge zurück geschoben. Ein zweites mal mache ich das nicht mehr ;-)
Mit _einem_ kaputten Bremshebel oder Seilzug kann ich noch immer (zurück) fahren. Und ein Schaltauge ist weder groß noch schwer ;-)


----------



## Zementsack (14. März 2013)

Ich nehme relativ viel mit:

Satteltasche mit Multitool, Reifenhebern, Kettennieter, Ersatzschlauch, Power-Link-Glied und Flickzeug. Mini-Pumpe am Flaschenhalter.

Ersatzschlauch habe ich schon mal gebraucht, da zog ich nach max. 5 km einen langen Nagel und einen völlig zerfetzten Schlauch aus dem Mantel.

Verpflegung: Zwei Trinkflaschen mit vorher getesteten Sportgetränken (auch am Rad), dazu zwei Riegel, zwei Gels und ein paar Gel-Chips.

Das reicht mir für die "Mittelstrecken" hier im Spessart, die ich meist fahre, so 50 - 65 km mit 1200 - 1700 Hm, auf der Strecke gibt's da ja auch immer was. Wenn ich die Strecke kennen (Besichtigung vorher oder Teilnahme in den Vorjahren) überlege ich mir auch, was ich wo zu mir nehmen könnte. Dazu kommt dann noch ein "Notfallgel" oder so.

Handy steck ich mir nur ein altes "Outdoor" ein, wegen Sturzgefahr und auch Schweiß, Schlamm, Regen. Dazu notfalls noch den Autoschlüssel. Generell mag ich es auch nicht, schwere, große oder harte Sachen im Trikot stecken zu haben.


----------



## boulder2002 (14. März 2013)

in der kleinen Satteltasche : Handy, Multitool, Kartusche, Schlauch, Kettenschloss, Reifenheber
in der Trikottasche : Gels


----------



## Honigblume (14. März 2013)

Satteltasche:
- Multitool inkl. Kettennieter
- Schlauch
- Reifenheber
- Kettenschloß

Rahmen:
- 2 Trinkflaschen 

Trikottasche:
- Riegel (Verpackung schon geöffnet)
- Pumpe (überlege aber die an den Rahmen zu pappen)
- ab und an Gels
- evtl. eine Banane
- Päckchen Taschentücher


Mit Rucksack fahre ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr.
Selbstklebende Flicken werde ich mir noch anschaffen.

Die Gels am Beinabschluß würden mich sehr stören.


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (14. März 2013)

hmmm .... bis jetzt haben alle "Flaschen am Rahmen" geschrieben.
Habt ihr die schon mal (wie ich) verloren indem sie bei rumpeligen Abschnitten aus der Halterung geflogen sind? Das passiert dann immer bergab wenn du schnell(er) bist :-( und wenn du doppelt Pech hast, dann bemerkst du es gar nicht und sitzt dann am trockenen. Und das kann bitter werden ....
Darum fahre ich des öfteren mit Camelbak. Da geht auch mehr rein als in 2 Flaschen.


----------



## Peter88 (14. März 2013)

Mit Camelback rennen fahren..Dann hast du sicher auch sicher eine neongelbe Regenjacke?
He He, nicht böse gemeint. Möchte nur mein Schema bestätigt wissen


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (14. März 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Mit Camelback rennen fahren..Dann hast du sicher auch sicher eine neongelbe Regenjacke?
> He He, nicht böse gemeint. Möchte nur mein Schema bestätigt wissen



Wenn du das gerne möchtest: sicher habe ich eine  und dazu weißwand Reifen und eine verspiegelte Brille 

Aber meine Frage wurde von dir nicht beantwortet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (14. März 2013)

Ok
Ja ich habe schon Flaschen verloren. Seit dem ich beim Bike aber nicht mehr auf das letzte Gramm schaue und ordentliche Halter verwende ist mir das aber nicht mehr passiert soweit ich mich zurück erinnern kann.

Wobei ich aber auch keine Flaschen verwende die größer als 0,8 l sind..


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. März 2013)

Ich bab auch nen Halter da fällt def nix raus egal wie schlimm es am bike rüttelt.

Ich hab noch dabei: pumpe am Rahmen, ersatzschlauch multitool reiflickzeug reifenheber in der Satteltasche, gel in der beintasche, trinkrucksack mit Handy drin, und trinkflasche im bike.

Bekommeeiner nur eine Flasche in meine Rahmen, 16" bzw 16,5" gibt leider nicht mehr her.


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2013)

Camelbak auf Langstrecke taugt nicht. Auf über 100km und über 4000hm reichen 3 Liter nicht. Nachfüllen dauert dann ziemlich lang und neue Trinkblasen reicht dir wohl keiner ...


----------



## Anto (15. März 2013)

Warum schleppt ihr ein Handy mit?


----------



## Haferstroh (15. März 2013)

Lieber einen kleinen Rucksack anstatt prallvoll gestopfte Trikottaschen und das ganze Rad vollgehangen mit Krimkrams. 

Sowas sieht nämlich blöder aus als ein riesiger Deuter auf einem Kurzstreckenmarathon mit 1L Stauraum pro Strecken-KM.


----------



## strandi (15. März 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Lieber einen kleinen Rucksack anstatt prallvoll gestopfte Trikottaschen und das ganze Rad vollgehangen mit Krimkrams.
> 
> Sowas sieht nämlich blöder aus als ein riesiger Deuter auf einem Kurzstreckenmarathon mit 1L Stauraum pro Strecken-KM.



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. März 2013)

Meine Trinkblase ist in einem ganz kleinen Rucksack, da geht nur noch ne Regenjacke oder Windjacke rein. Wenn ich den auf Touren dabei hab ist noch die Farrad Erste Hilfe Tasche drin, dann ist die Proppen voll.

Und ein Handy hab ich grundsätzlich immer dabei wenn ich bike.


----------



## Karl-Rudolf (15. März 2013)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Camelbak auf Langstrecke taugt nicht. Auf über 100km und über 4000hm reichen 3 Liter nicht. Nachfüllen dauert dann ziemlich lang und neue Trinkblasen reicht dir wohl keiner ...



Natürlich muss ich auch die Blase wieder befüllen. Auf längeren Fahrzeiten relativiert sich das für mich.
Der Camelbak hat für mich -persönlich- 2 wesentliche Vorteile:
1. Ich kann ihn nicht verlieren
2. ich kann jederzeit trinken. Unabhängig vom Untergrund, Steigung und Geschwindigkeit. Und ich habe beim Trinken beide Hände am Lenker.

Wie gesagt: sind persönliche Vorlieben.

Der Nachteil ist, dass man im Vergleich zur Flasche entsprechend ansaugen muss.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. März 2013)

da ich nur kurze Distanzen fahre reicht normal die Trinkblase und eine (0,6L) Flasche. 
Also hab ich selten Probleme mit nachfüllen ;-)
Dazu bekomm ich ja noch verpflegung unterwegs die sofort an Ort und Stelle getrunken wird.
Ich lass mir da Zeit, die 5min mehr oder weniger sind mir pers. Egal.
Ich fahr ja fürn Spaß und nicht um Rennen zu gewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. März 2013)

satteltasche:
schlauch
multitool
flickzeug
handy

trikot:
verpflegung
weste 

bike:
pumpe
2 trinkflaschen


----------



## zett78 (15. März 2013)

Letztes Jahr in Malmedy und Rhens mit Rucksack, weil 60km+.
Wenn kürzer nur Trinkflasche, nach nem Becher Wasser o.ä. kann ich auch am Verpflegungspunkt greifen.
Werkzeug in der Toolbox am zweiten Flaschenhalter.


----------



## knutbuengen (25. Juli 2013)

3 - 4 gels im trikot, 1 flasche am rahmen, schlauch, co2-pumpe+2 kartuschen in der satteltasche. höhenprofil (wenn icj die strecken eh nicht schon auswendig kenne) am lenker oder oberrohr.

das passt. 


Handy bei 20 Rennen im Jahr noch nie dabei gehabt. Riegel machen m.E. nur Sinn ab 3-4 Std. Renndauer. 

das mit den Gels am oberrohr festgeklebt habe ich auch schon bei Bart Brentjens gesehen. der soll wissen was gut ist, denke ich. Hab's dann auch probiert. Klappt und ist bei zu engen trikottaschen eine gute Alternative

Flaschen werden ja bei den Verpflegungsstationen aufgefüllt oder oft auch getauscht. das Verlieren ist beim guten Halter (bisher bei mir) kein Thema


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Juli 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Lieber einen kleinen Rucksack anstatt prallvoll gestopfte Trikottaschen und das ganze Rad vollgehangen mit Krimkrams.
> 
> Sowas sieht nämlich blöder aus als ein riesiger Deuter auf einem Kurzstreckenmarathon mit 1L Stauraum pro Strecken-KM.



Naja..blöd aussehen ist relativ 
Ich habe ne kleine Rahmentasche neulich ausprobiert und auf die Satteltasche verzichtet weil an der Sattelstütze Flasche Nr. 2 dran war.

Man hat bissel mehr Stauraum als in der normalen Satteltasche und stören tut se auch nicht. 
Nur mit Rucksack..egal wie klein..würde es bei mir nix werden. Der stört mich einfach auf dem Rücken. 

Aber es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten (ob nun über Betreuer oder alleine mit Rücksack etc). Da muss man halt testen was einem liegt/passt. Da ist ein blöd "aussehen" mal reichlich egal. Klingt ja fast so wie ne Frau..lol...und dabei sollen Radler doch mehr Kerl sein als Fußballer


----------



## VeloWoman (26. Juli 2013)

Anto schrieb:


> Warum schleppt ihr ein Handy mit?




Für Fotopausen ^^


----------



## PirateW (26. Juli 2013)

Schlauch am Rahmen, Pumpe am Rahmen, 1-Liter Flasche am Rahmen, im Trikot Handy, Patches, Heber und Gels.

Mehr nehme ich an Zeug nicht mit, denn wenn mir irgendwas (ab)reisst bin ich eh zu unfähig das zu reparieren 

Ach so, Handy, damit ich per GPS gucken kann, wo ich am kürzesten zurück komme wenn ich mitten in der Pampa hocke und um ggf. Hilfe zu holen wenn mir, oder eben auch wem anders was passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulbiker23 (4. August 2013)

3 Gel, 1 Riegel, schlauch&pumpe, kettenschloss...


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. August 2013)

Hi


1-3 Gels in der Oberrohrtasche sowie Handy, ansonsten Reifenheber, Reserveschlauch, Teleskoppumpe in nem kleinen Rucksack und 1 Flasche (0,75 L) die jenachdem nur 1/3 bis 2/3 oder ganz voll ist am Bike. 
(Die Füllungsmenge der Flasche hängt von der Temperatur und Rennlänge ab).


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (4. August 2013)

Anto schrieb:


> Warum schleppt ihr ein Handy mit?



Hi Anto


Man könnte als erster zu einem ärgeren Sturz kommen und es könnte einem auch selbst was passieren. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## rega (5. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Darf ich fragen warum einige soviel mitnehmen? Habt ihr denn diese Sachen auch schon gebraucht? Zum Beispiel das Handy oder das Multitool usw.? Wollt ihr mit dem Handy die Freundin anrufen wenn ihr keine Lust mehr habt ?

Ich glaube manchmal das selbst der Schlauch keine wirkliche Nützlichkeit mehr hat. Ich fahre Tubeless. Klar kann vermutlich sehr selten der Fall eintreten, dass der Reifen sich aufschlitzt. Aber die Frage ist ob mir dann ein Schlauch überhaupt noch was nützt.

Ich habe inzwsichen an etwa 15 Marathons teilgenommen. Einen Kettenriss oder ein aufgeschlitzter Reifen hatte ich bisher zum Glück noch nie.


----------



## DasMatze (5. August 2013)

Musste schon 3x bei Milch nen Schlauch einziehen... von daher JA! Schlauch muss mit... auf langen Strecken besser 2!
Kette hatte ich auch schon gerissen... Ok war frisch aufgezogen wahrscheinlich ein Produktionsfehler, aber hatte zum Glück einen Ersatzstift bei. Ersatzstift oder missing link macht ca. 3g
Multi-Tool, Ersatzventil, Pumpe, Reifenheber sind obligatorisch... Alles was Werkzeug, Schlauch... ist verteilt auf dei linke und die mittlere Trikot-Tasche. Riegel, Gels bei Hitze Saltsticks kommen in die rechte Trikottasche. Der Linkshändler macht es wahrscheinlich andersrum.

Ich zieh mich beim STart so an, dass es das gesamte Rennen passt. Falls Start mit Arm-/Beinlingen, kann man die auf der Strecke hoch bzw. runter schieben. Jacken o.ä. unterwegs anziehen brauche ich nicht.... wenn ich einmal warm bin fahre ich auch bei Regen bis in's Ziel.

Extreme sind bei der Auflistung natürlich nicht berücksichtigt. Bin z.B. bei der Salzkammerguttrophy 2009 mit 10 Riegeln, Rucksack mit Blase und 2 Flaschen gestartet. Bei 12h/24h Rennen hat man auch die Zeit sich zwischendurch mal umzuziehen...

Und Handy hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie dabei. Es stehen alle 3 Meter Streckenposten oder falls man selbst Ersthelfer ist, schickt man den nächsten der kommt zum Bescheid sagen.


----------



## rega (5. August 2013)

Wieviel Bikemarathon hast du denn hinter dir? Damit lassen sich die dreimal auch in Prozent ausrechnen. Die Anschlussfrage DasMatze ist auch, wieso hattest du schon 3mal einen aufgeschlitzten Reifen und ich noch nie? Von meinen 15 Rennen waren ca. 13 über 3 Stunden und ca. 9 über 5 Stunden. Ich denke damit klärt sich auch, wieso etwas für dich obligatorisch sein soll was für mich jenseits von notwendig liegt. 

Nie würde ich jetzt einen zweiten Schlauch mitnehmen. Und für den Ersatzstift gilt das Gleiche.
Eine Pumpe ist viel zu gross. Ich nehme eine Patrone mit und gut ist. 
Und was nützen 10 Riegel oder Gels? Habt ihr keine Verpflegungsposten? Das Handy ist nicht nötig, da sind wir ja gleicher Meinung. Aber alle 3 Meter ein Streckenposten hast du vermutlich extra leicht übertrieben. Ich musste schon 15 auch Minuten fahren bevor ich wieder jemanden sah.


----------



## DasMatze (5. August 2013)

Ich fahre Marathon seit 2003, stets Langstrecke. Hab irgendwann aufgehört zu zählen.
Es gibt einfache Kurse, da kannst du hunderte km abspulen und du hast keinen Platten. Es gibt aber auch Kurse, da holst du dir zu 50/50 einen Dorn/Nagel oder sonst was.

Aktuell liegt es sicher auch an der Pannenanfälligkeit der Schwalbe Reifen. Wobei ich auch schon in den Zeiten von Tubeless 1.0 (also mit bleischweren Reifen auf UST) Durchstiche hatte. Das hat sich gebessert, bevor tubeless mit Milch nachgibt, hätte ein Schlauch 3x sein Leben ausgehaucht... ABER Die Strecken werden selektiver, das Material immer leichter und schneller und damit steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Defekten. Wenn's  beim Sprintrace um den Sieg geht, brauchst nicht flicken. Auf Langstrecke sieht das anders aus

Ein Schlauch wiegt 150g und ein Kettenschloss unter 5g... 2 Schläuche machen Sinn, wenns extrem wird (>120km, Geröllfelder auf der Strecke...) Und ich hab schon oft genug Leute mit Kettenriss stehen sehen (reparieren oder laufen). Mein Ansporn ist nicht der Sieg! Wenn's gut läuft steh ich in der AK auf dem Treppchen aber ich will nicht sagen müssen: "... ich musste abbrechen, weil ich einen kleinen Defekt hatte..." Ach und unser Sport findet in der Natur statt, wenn nicht unbedingt notwendig sollte man Müll vermeiden... Ich pumpe lieber!

Zu den Riegeln: Der Trend geht dazu, die VP zu reduzieren. Meine Faustregel alle Stunde ein Riegel. Was, wenn dann kein VP in der Nähe ist. Was wenn die VP nur Wasser oder Red Bull haben (letztens in den Dolomiten erlebt). Oder auch was, wenn du nach der großen Schleife wieder auf die "Normalstrecke" kommst und die ganzen Doppelcentner die VP leergefressen haben. Mein Erfahrung, verlass dich auf den VP und du bist verlassen... Ich hab genug Lehrgeld gezahlt, meine Verpflegung organisier ich selbst!


----------



## rega (5. August 2013)

Also was die Dornen betrifft geb ich dir voll Recht. Aber gerade da sollen die Tubeless ja ihren Dienst tun. Ich hatte bei meinen ersten 6 langen Marathons ein Schlauch drin und nie einen Platten. Dann habe ich einen Dornen erwischt. Darum fahre ich jetzt Tubeless. Denn mit diesem Dornen wäre eben die Milch jetzt problemlos klar gekommen. Deine Argumentation eben genau wegen Dornen ein Schlauch mitzunehmen verstehe ich nur wenn man mit einem Schlauch fährt. Auf das genau wollte ich ja heraus. Ich fahre übrigens Racing Ralph, was fährst du denn?

Was die ganze Schlauchthematik anbelangt habe ich den bisher ja immer dabei. Aber je weniger je etwas passiert umso mehr fragt man sich halt. Und bei zweien umso mehr. Ich hatte auch bei den dreien über 120km noch keinen Platten.

Was die Schlossthematik anbelangt musst du auch das Multitool einrechnen. Das brauchst du ja auch für die Kette.

Was die Ökologie anbelangt schätze ich dein Bewusstsein. Wenn du das konsequent durchziehst und auch bei den Rennen (Gel, Riegel usw.) dies durchziehst dann "Hut ab". Machst du dies?

Wenn kein VP in der Nähe ist hast du ja 1-2 Riegel Reserve. Ein Marathon mit RedBull + Wasser habe ich bisher nur beim Redbull Dolomitenmann erlebt. Aber dorst ist die Bikestrecke kurz und deshalb kann man sein eigenes Getränk mitnehmen. Aber nie würde ich an ein Rennen mit 6 Liter gehen. Das wäre mir zu doof und dann würde ich halt das trinken was dort ist. Meist Wasser. Aber du sprichst am Ende wieder von was anderem. Was wenn alle VP leer sind? Dann ist der Marathon ******** organsiiert. Aber ja, das hilft dir dann auch nicht


----------



## DasMatze (5. August 2013)

ich fahre RoRo und RaRa. Beim Ron hatte ich bis jetzt wahrscheinlich das Pech, dass sich der Fremdkörper beim Eindringen verkantet hat. Jedenfalls waren es nicht nur "Punktuationen" sondern Risse von >2mm (3x bis jetzt). Und da half die Milch auch nicht mehr. Mit dem Ralle hatte ich auch Durchstiche, die die Milch aber in den Griff bekommen hat. Hier hat es mir aber in den Dolomiten die Seitenwand entschärft (grober schotter). Nicht komplett aufgerissen aber eben auch nicht mehr dicht zu bekommen. Schlauch rein und es hat zumindest bis in's Ziel gehalten. Über die Reifenwahl gibbet aber freds zur Genüge, gehört nicht hierher. Ich versuch jetzt einfach mal andere Reifen durch.

Kurze Annekdote: letztes Jahr beim EBM hatte ich 2 Schläuche eingepackt und hatte 3 Platte (war echt ein Sch... Rennen). Zum Glück den letzten Platten direkt beim Tech Support und die hatten noch einen auf Halde. Wenn man den ersten Schlauch eingezgen hat, ist es trotzdem beruigend, noch einen im petto zu haben... Oder, wenn man Begleiter an der Strecke hat, sich geben zu lassen...

Zum Umweltgedanken: Verpackungen gehören in die Trikottasche und nicht auf den Weg. Und Luft ist genug auf der STrecke vorhanden, die muss ich nicht abgepackt mitschleppen ;-)

Multi Tool stand in meiner "obligatorisch" Liste. Beim Missing Link musst du aber nur das verbogene/gerissene Glied entfernen. Den link mit etwas Panzertape ans tool.


----------



## rega (5. August 2013)

Gut, ich fasse das wichtigste zusammen 

1: Wir haben beide Ahnung von was wir sprechen aber total unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
2: Verpackungen gehören in die Trikottasche.
3: Du nimmst eine Pumpe mit und ich eine Patrone.
4: Du verlässt dich auf dich selbst und ich auf die Organisation.
5: Du verstehst nicht wieso ich die absolut wichtigsten Sachen nicht dabei habe und ich verstehe nicht wieso du den halben Hausrat mitnimmst

Einigen wir uns so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (5. August 2013)

auf Langdistanz:

am Rad: zwei Flaschenhalter mit Flaschen
im Satteltäschchen: ein Reifenheber, ein 4er und ein 5er Inbus, ein etwas dickerer Butylschlauch.
Trikotasche rechts: Verpflegung.
Trikotasche mitte: Luftpumpe, evtl.Regenjacke-je nach Wetter.
Trikotasche links ist frei für den Verpackungsmüll der Verpflegung.

Ich bin jetzt auch schon so 40-50 Marathons gefahren, obige Anordnung hat sich mittlerweilen bewährt, kann sich aber auch ändern, da lass ich meine Erfahrungen einfliessen.

Früher hatte ich auch schon mit Pressluftpatronen hantiert, musste dann aber trotzdem beim zweiten Platten ne Pumpe schnorren. Die alte Handpumpe ist halt unendlich, wird nicht leer. Ich hab da auch inzwischen ein relativ großes Teil einstecken, da ich mit einem Carbonpümpchen erst dieses Frühjahr ins Ziel schieben musste, nachdem sich das süsse Ding im Matsch nach zwei Hüben gefressen hat.
Der Reifenheber ist Pflicht, viele Reifen kriegt man mit blossen Fingern nicht ab.
Warum nur zwei Inbusschlüssel und kein Multitool? Was ich mit den zwei Schlüsseln nicht machen kann werde ich auf der Strecke auch nicht reparieren, ist ja ein Rennen und keine Tour. Dann ist eben Schluss. Einen Kettendefekt hatte ich bei Rennen glücklicherweise noch nie.
Warum einen Schlauch bzw einen schweren Schlauch ? Da bin ich selbst noch am hadern, denn ich hab leider schon mehrmals die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein NoTube-Reifensystem selten mit einem Schlauch repariert werden kann, wenn es die Milch nicht mehr schafft. Schon zweimal musste ich ein Rennen beenden, weil es mir den neuen Schlauch nach wenigen km aus dem aufgeschlitzten Reifen gepresst hat. Einmal konnte ich eine leere Gelverpackung in den Mantel legen und finishen, da hat der Ersatzschlauch tatsächlich geholfen. Ist der Mantel aufgeschlitzt ist das Rennen vorbei, da müsste man schon einen zweiten Mantel dabei haben.
Rucksack ist no-go, wüßte gar nicht was da rein soll. Trinkblase ist auf Langstrecke nicht möglich, ausser man nimmt sich die Zeit zum Auffüllen.
Ich fahre bei Verpflegungsstationen immer durch.
Ich bin also eher ein Freund des Minimalismus. Kurzstrecken bis 50km fahre ich ohne Schlauch und Werkzeuge, das ist dann bei einem Platten halt blöd gelaufen und ich mach ein bisschen Lauf(Schiebe)Training.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (6. August 2013)

3-4 Gel, 1x Ersatzschlauch, Minipumpe, Minitool mit Kettennieter und ein Kettenschloß


----------

